# pontiac claims 350 horse i read actual is 290



## BLUSHIRT35 (Sep 13, 2004)

i was on a website where they dynoed the gto at 290 hp and that the cobra is destroying these cars by 10 lengths or so anyone know what is the true hp of the gto?


----------



## BLUSHIRT35 (Sep 13, 2004)

*found some info*

'04 GTO 5.7 LS1
Our '04 GTO test car would rev freely to its 6,000 rpm redline. As you'll see in the dyno chart, maximum horsepower was made at approximately 5,700 rpm and max torque checked in at 4,300 rpm. The best pull of 3 resulted in 297.38 hp with 314.58 ft-lb of torque. Other runs were close at 293.74 hp and 294.61 hp. If you use the rule of thumb that power to the rear wheels is 15 to 20 percent less than net hp at the flywheel, the reading would have been 280-297.5 hp based on the 350hp rating. So the GTO is right there. whatever all this means lol im not a technical guy with all this stuff


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

The last poster is correct...my car was dynoed by the dealership before I bought it and the numbers are right in line with the above.


----------



## rock421 (Aug 7, 2004)

I think what you are confusing is crankshaft HP and rear wheel HP. Pontiac claims 350hp at the crank, and the cars are measuring around 290 at "the wheels". A 17% drivetrain loss is definatley in the ball park. 
Don't know about ten car lengths though. Maybee the driver of the 6-speed Goat only had one arm? :confused


----------



## Redline (Aug 10, 2004)

BLUSHIRT35 said:


> '04 GTO 5.7 LS1
> Our '04 GTO test car would rev freely to its 6,000 rpm redline. As you'll see in the dyno chart, maximum horsepower was made at approximately 5,700 rpm and max torque checked in at 4,300 rpm. The best pull of 3 resulted in 297.38 hp with 314.58 ft-lb of torque. Other runs were close at 293.74 hp and 294.61 hp. If you use the rule of thumb that power to the rear wheels is 15 to 20 percent less than net hp at the flywheel, the reading would have been 280-297.5 hp based on the 350hp rating. So the GTO is right there. whatever all this means lol im not a technical guy with all this stuff



That sounds right... all C5 autos dyno around that... MN6s should be around 305 - 320 rwhp with similar torque... a very strong car :cool


----------



## BLUSHIRT35 (Sep 13, 2004)

*but i guess*

we can beat most of the rice burners out there but the mustang cobra and the mach 1 ford has will do us in correct?


----------



## Redline (Aug 10, 2004)

cobras... will beat us

mach 1's.... We will beat them out by a car length or two


----------



## LS1350 (Sep 22, 2004)

Redline said:


> cobras... will beat us
> 
> mach 1's.... We will beat them out by a car length or two


Hey all just bought a 04 GTO. I use to own an 03 Cobra and an 03 Mach 1.
You guys are right about the Cobra destroying the GTO. But I only paid 26k and some change for the GTO. Over 4k Less than the cobra plus i got the incentive rate. Anyways the deal on the Cobra went bad, only had thecobra a week. So i ended up with the mach 1. The mach 1 puts dang near to the wheels as our GTO's do. They are quite underated and can run low 13's bone stock. I should know becuase i have done it. And their are some mach 1 
s that are 12 second factory freaks. On an avg the machs run mid 13's. And from what i have been reading some of you guys having a hard time gettin in the 13's. The mach 1 will beat us off the line "solid rear axle". Its after the 1/8th were we may catch up. I beat 2 lightly modded ws6's withmy mostlystock mach 1. And a ws6 is a tad quicker than our cars.


----------



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

I have a fairly close friend with a Mach 1 and he agreed to do a couple runs on the next track night. I guess we will so how well we can drive each others car down the 1/4 mile


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Solid rear axles are great for pickup trucks and Connestoga wagons. Real cars that can actually turn and stuff have indy rear suspension.


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

Groucho said:


> ... Connestoga wagons...


I just love the people on this forum! 

---Larry


----------



## Redline (Aug 10, 2004)

1/4 mile is not a true test of cars, just drivers...

Standing mile would be more like it... it gives more room for error on the launch...

Or you could find a nice stretch of open highway and just floor it from a 40 roll.... Take all questions of the driver out of it... Then you will see who has the faster car :cheers


----------

